
Micro – A modern and intuitive terminal-based text editor - sndean
https://micro-editor.github.io/
======
startupdiscuss
I know something is a good idea when my first thought is: surely there is
something like this already!

My second thought was: wait, I used Emacs or Pico, why hasn't someone made
this.

My third thought was: how do you copy and paste? Ctrl-c ctrl-v!

My last thought was: I must thank the person who made this.

